# What Breed?



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Not that it really matters, but I have always been curious. What breed do you think I am?:









To help, I will tell a little about myself and my family. I know for instance that we have been bred true for over fifty years, but not sure how far back we go. 

Let's see, I like to go on vacations with my family, and they have a special seat up front for me:









My great, great, grand sire did too:









I am particularly good with children:









I am also a therapy dog:









Did I mention babies, yep, they just love me:









I stay right close to my owner all the time, LOL:









My brother Anchor lives on a yaht (where is HIS life preserver!!!):









My brother Angus is a farm dog:









He brings the cows in:









And he leaves the chickens alone:









My brother Watson is a Police dog:









My brother Tolkein is the Teacher's Pet:









Ma and Pa's MiniMart has Butcher (a cousin, I think) -- yeah, they feed RAW. He is there as a deterren, but there isn't much crime here in FP-Land. Never has been. Well, of course, just about every household has one of my near relations:









Here is our local Military Unit's K9 Division. From left, Pilot, Searcher, and Tank:









Kind of embarrassing really, but I'll tell you about my cousin that ran off and joined the circus. Yeah, that's him, Bozo, in the middle of that bunch of clowns:









Do you suppose those lions are that well trained or are they feeding a Biologically Appropriate Live Food Diet? 

I am thinking maybe a black a cream GSD????


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

he's pretty big. i'm going with harlequin great dane. sorry!


----------



## LukesMom (Jun 12, 2009)

I don't know what breed, but am I dating myself by saying that I remember all those toys.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

LOl!

I think American Bulldog, I don't know... something in the snout leads me there.


----------



## VectorSketcher (Jul 20, 2008)

Ha ha, I have no idea what breed he is, but great post, very entertaining!


----------



## cjauch (Jul 2, 2009)

HY-Sterical! Especially love the one "right next" to the owner in the bathroom.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

ROFL! Very creative and funny post! You made me laugh out loud!







Gosh, I remember all of those toys-- my sister and I called them "The Little Peoples."

I think the dog is an American Bulldog as Catu suggests, or something similar, due to the blunt snout, ear style, and coloring.


----------



## Momma (Oct 2, 2006)

OMG I totally remember those!!!! AWESOME!!!!


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

omg I love the pictures!

I always thought he was a dalmatian, but I was just a lil one then...


----------



## aball (Jul 17, 2002)

OK the lions eating the zebra!!!!! about spit my water across the monitor. I'm going with american mutt! thanks for the laugh.


----------



## Cathygirl (Dec 29, 2006)

That was so cute. Loved the story and the toys. I am thinking Border Collie


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Actually, there is a white one with spots, that goes along with the fire engine. I think he is a dal. 

Yeah these are my little people. I brought them out and am cleaning them up for my nieces. How many hours we spent on the little people. My brother had the farm and the school. My sister had the house. I had the Castle, the Garage and the house boat, My little brother had a camper/car, and a rail road. Someone had an airplane. We had the school bus. And I covetted the farm big time. 

Thanks to e-bay the farm my nieces can play with has two silos, horses, cows and pigs in three colors, and a whole flock of sheep. (I got a little carried away. What can you do with one cow, one pig, and one sheep?) My castle has about six knights, horses, royal saddles, carriages, etc., and two dragons -- so they do not die out.


----------



## Metalsmith (Mar 25, 2009)

Haha, those are great! I remember playing the little people, and that dog was one of my favorites. He was such a happy lookin' guy. I just loved the house boat. Boy, that brings back memories. 

What a cool auntie you are! I'm sure your nieces will have a blast with those. The best part is, there is no place to put a battery in any of these toys. You dont need flashing lights or an electronic recording to make animal noises.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Excellent!

Do you think he could be in the bloodline? http://api.ning.com/files/fjP*zRvONidCsH...0pxMuttley2.jpg


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

That was GREAT!!!

Funny, I had most those toys when I was little.. hahaha... 

Your hilarious!!!

Thanks for the walk down memory lane!


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

That is too good, lol


----------



## mysablegsd (Aug 7, 2009)

OMG! The memories! My younger brother had those, the original wooden ones. My kids had the newer plastic ones, same with my grandkids.

Thanks for the laugh!

Um, Boston Terrier? LOL


----------



## triordan (Dec 5, 2008)

wow what a collection you have!!my mom still has a lot of those fisher price people and accessories, she's hoping that one day they may be worth something!!


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

I am so jealous of your collection. I love the little people! We had the school house and the hospital when I was a kid.


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

:rofl:
I love how you made the lions eat the zebra!


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Cute !


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

I always thought he was a bulldog like the bulldog on Tom and Jerry.



> Originally Posted By: LukesMom
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me too. My kids watch Tom and Jerry on boomerang. Sometimes I watch Top Cat and the Flintstones with them.







I don't play with their little people, they're just not the same!


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

I didn't have the circus train. That's funny. I still have the garage (I LOVE how you put the cars up in the elevator and then then went down the circular road), airport and house. Thanks for bringing back fond memories of hours and hours of Fisher Price toy fun!!!!!


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

I didn't have Little People, maybe Fisher Price has not arrived yet to Chile when I was a kid, but I remeber a friend who has a big Playmobil collection that was a real dream. I used to go to her house only yo play with them and she always wanted to play something else.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

He's obviously an All America "Somer" dog - you know, 'some of this and some of that!'

Loved the post!


----------



## sunnygirl272 (Dec 10, 2003)

Love it!!


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

Haha! That was a really cute and entertaining post!! 

My favorite was where he was standing next to the toilet. LOL

I think he's an American Bull Dog thats been raised with German Shepherds so thats what he thinks he is.


----------



## heather122 (Nov 6, 2009)

My sister and I had little people... she carried the puppy everywhere with her. Has a scar (still) from holding him and plopping in the bathtub. 8 stitches on the chin from that little dude!


----------

